# Laptop fürs Studium



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

Zitat aus den Vorlesungsfolien:


> &#8226; Übungen: Beginn am 23.10.2012
> (...)
> &#8226; *Laptop mitbringen*



Problem: Hab keinen Laptop ...

Also neuen kaufen für maximal 1000 Euro (muss ja auch was Brauchbares sein) ...

Meine Anforderungen: 
 - schneller Prozessor (mindestens 4 Kerne, Intel Core i7), da ich auch mal rechenintensive Programme laufen lasse (Informatik-Studium)
 - mindestens 17 Zoll und 1920x1080 Pixel Auflösung
 - mindestens 2 Stunden Akkulaufzeit
 - keine gute Grafik (will damit nicht spielen, dafür ist mein PC ja da)
 - wenn möglich eine SSD
 - Speicherplatz etwa 250 GB, mehr benötige ich nicht, kann aber trotzdem mehr sein

Ich will nicht unbedingt extra zahlen für Features, die ich gar nicht brauche, z.B. Bluray-Laufwerk oder eine (gute) Grafikkarte.

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht etwas empfehlen?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Oktober 2012)

Sicher, dass so ein großes Gerät auf das der Bank Platz hat, und dass du das jeden Tag schleppen willst?

edit: (Grammatik)


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du so ein großes Gerät auf das der Bank Platz hat, und dass du das jeden Tag schleppen willst?


Ja, denken schon ich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre jetzt das einzige, was relativ in deine Sparte fällt, kannst selber schauen, mit den übrigen Anforderrungen (Größe, Performance, Aktualität) gibt es keine Version ohne dedizierte Grafik.


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2012)

Hoffentlich geht dir das Teil wieder kaputt...ne echt, du bist wirklich unglaublich. Lass das trollen doch endlich, passend zur aktuellen Troll-Con.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht dir das Teil wieder kaputt...ne echt, du bist wirklich unglaublich. Lass das trollen doch endlich, passend zur aktuellen Troll-Con.


Wieso trollen? Ich suche nur einen Laptop für's Studium ...


----------



## Xidish (20. Oktober 2012)

Kennst Du denn schon die Programme, die dann laufen sollen?
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wozu Du da solch einen Laptop benötigst.
Und wozu benötigst Du für Berechnungen solch eine Auflösung?

Na wie auch immer ... 
wenn die Programme gar nicht für Deine Anforderungen (wie oben geschrieben) ausgelegt sind, bringt Dir solch ein Laptop recht wenig.


----------



## Theopa (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich schon "Laptop mitbringen" lesen würde wäre meine Reaktion eher "Ihr mich auch".....
Kann doch niemand erwarten, dass man als Student mal eben 500&#8364; aufwärts aus der Tasche schüttelt. Wenn das nicht schon vor Studienbeginn absolut deutlich als Voraussetzung vorgegeben war würde ich mich schlichtweg weigern.

Wenn du dir wirklich einen zulegen willst: Ein kleinerer tuts auch. 17 Zoll nimmt in normalen Hörsälen viel zu viel Platz weg, in Seminarräumen mag es vielleicht noch in Ordung sein.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn ich schon einen Laptop kaufe, soll es auch was Brauchbares sein, schließlich muss ich ja darauf arbeiten. Da möchte ich auch die Schrift da drauf erkennen können, ein bisschen mehr als 2 Zeilen Quellcode gleichzeitig angucken können usw. Und tippen möchte ich auch können, ohne gleich 5 Tasten gleichzeitig zu treffen ...

Wenn es nur ein Laptop für den Urlaub oder so wäre, um da Fotos anzugucken, würde ja auch ein billiger reichen, aber so?

Ich finde das auch unglaublich, dass man davon ausgeht, dass jeder Student einen Laptop hat. Mir bleibt also nur die Wahl zwischen "Ich kaufe einen Laptop" und "Ich habe erhebliche Nachteile in der Übung" ... Ich kann ja noch froh sein, dass meine Eltern die Kosten übernehmen (fragt sich nur, wie ich denen das alles vor deren Tod noch zurückzahlen soll, wenn ich dann mit dem Studium fertig bin), aber was sollen denn andere Studenten sagen? Wenn man nur von Bafög lebt, dann hat man dafür im Normalfall kein Geld übrig so auf die Schnelle.

Ist übrigens ein Pflichtfach, das jeder Informatik-Student belegen muss, also wird sich wohl jeder Informatik-Student einen Laptop kaufen müssen - sofern er keinen hat - oder eben erhebliche Nachteile in Kauf nehmen müssen.


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2012)

Du studierst Informatik (was ich nebenbei für einen schlechten Scherz halte, du weißt ja warum) und kommst nicht selbst auf den Gedanken, dass man da was mit COMPUTERN machen könnte, sprich auch Arbeitsmaterial (in dem Fall ein COMPUTER) besorgen sollte? 

Ich sag ja...ein riesiges Trollgebilde, so beschränkt kann ein normaler Mensch nicht sein.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe doch einen PC, wozu also einen Laptop kaufen in der Hoffnung, dass ich ihn im Studium brauchen könnte, obwohl nicht sicher ist, dass ich ihn brauche (ich brauche ja den Laptop nicht für andere Dinge)? Abgesehen davon haben wir mehrere Räume, wo Computer stehen, in denen wir auch im ersten und zweiten Semester die Übungen gemacht haben, bei denen wir Computer brauchten, alle anderen Übungen logischerweise dann in Räumen ohne Computer. Und ein Großteil des Studiums besteht nur aus Theorie, bei der wir gar nicht am PC arbeiten; von 10 Modulen, die ich bisher belegt habe in den ersten 2 Semestern, habe ich nur in 5 an uns bereitgestellten PCs oder am eigenen PC zu Hause gearbeitet, die restlichen 5 bestanden nur aus Theorie.

Bisher habe ich noch keinen Laptop gebraucht, jetzt hab ich ihn auch nur gekauft, weil die von mir verlangt haben, dass ich einen mitbringe.

Klar kann man vermuten, dass man für's Informatik-Studium einen Laptop braucht, aber man weiß es eben nicht sicher - und bevor man dafür ein Haufen Geld ausgibt, probiert man es doch erstmal ohne. Und ich bin nicht der einzige Student, der keinen (oder einen sehr alten) Laptop hat(te). Als Student hat man ja auch nicht immer die finanziellen Mittel dafür.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> - mindestens 17 Zoll und 1920x1080 Pixel Auflösung



Nein. Auf normale Hörsaal-Bänke passt so ein Ding nicht. Ein Kommilitone hat ein 15,4"-VAIO und das passt gerade noch so drauf. 
Je kleiner, desto besser. Mehr als 13" würde _ich_ nicht kaufen.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein. Auf normale Hörsaal-Bänke passt so ein Ding nicht. Ein Kommilitone hat ein 15,4"-VAIO und das passt gerade noch so drauf.
> Je kleiner, desto besser. Mehr als 13" würde _ich_ nicht kaufen.


Unsere Hörsäle haben größere Bänke/Tische, wo auch "so ein Ding" raufpasst. Abgesehen davon brauche ich den Laptop in den Übungen, die nicht im Hörsaal, sondern in anderen Räumen mit deutlich größeren Tischen stattfinden.


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein. Auf normale Hörsaal-Bänke passt so ein Ding nicht. Ein Kommilitone hat ein 15,4"-VAIO und das passt gerade noch so drauf.
> Je kleiner, desto besser. Mehr als 13" würde _ich_ nicht kaufen.



Lass es, du redest dir eh nur den Mund fusselig. Beratungsresistenz nennt man sowas.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lass es, du redest dir eh nur den Mund fusselig. Beratungsresistenz nennt man sowas.


Also bitte, ich werde doch wohl die Hörsäle kennen, in denen ich sitze ... Ich studiere ja schon seit einem Jahr ...


----------



## eMJay (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es traurig dass ein Informatik Student sich einen Laptop nicht selber aussuchen kann. Eigentlich sollte man in so einem Fall auch richtig Ahnung von dem Innenleben habe.


----------



## Ogil (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja - ich muss aber mal Mago zustimmen, dass es Bloedsinn ist einen Laptop als Anforderung vorzugeben. Ich hatte zwar am Ende des Studiums auch einen Laptop und den dann meist auch dabei weil es manche Sachen einfacher machte - aber eine Anforderung war es nicht und bei allen Uebungen/Praktika standen auch PCs zur Verfuegung (auch wenn man die zum Teil erstmal ankurbeln musste). Klar - das ist nun schon etwas her und mittlerweile sind Laptops verbreiteter und guenstiger - aber so richtig nachvollziehen kann ich es trotzdem nicht...


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich finde es traurig dass ein Informatik Student sich einen Laptop nicht selber aussuchen kann. Eigentlich sollte man in so einem Fall auch richtig Ahnung von dem Innenleben habe.


Man lernt sowas im Informatikstudium nicht. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, sich über die aktuelle Hardware im Studium zu informieren, wenn diese nach Abschluss des Studiums eh wieder veraltet ist. Wir lernen eher theoretische Grundlagen.

Abgesehen davon gibt es eine so riesige Auswahl an Laptops, da findet man sich einfach nicht zurecht (hatte auch noch keinen Laptop vorher). Und ich weiß ja, was ich brauche, aber ich finde immer nur Multimedia-Laptops, nie das Richtige für meine Zwecke, deswegen dachte ich, ihr könntet mir da vielleicht helfen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich studier auch Informatik von daher wge ich mal eine Meinungsäußerung:

1. Lapopt macht Sinn, ist aber nicht zwingend erforderlich. Entweder ist die Veranstaltung in einem Raum, der ausgestattet ist oder es wird nur mal was während einer Vorlesung ausprobiert. Dann ist es auch nicht tragisch, wenn ein Paar Leute keinen Laptop haben.

2. 17 Zoll sind viel zu groß. Hab nen Kommilitionen, der hatte nen 17-Zoller und die Größe des Gerätes hat ihm am Ende nur Ärger gemacht. Ich habe 15,6 Zoll und kann wunderbar mit arbeiten.

3. Ganz so toll muss die CPU auch net sein. Da kommen Eclipse und Visual Studio drauf und das wars. Je nach Präferenz auch Netbeans oder ein ganz witziger hat Bock das in vi zu machen. I'm Grundstudium gab's auch mal ne Veranstaltung, in der wir das Verhalten vom Scheduler bei mehreren Prozessen analysieren sollten (war alles drum und dran ne Geschichte von 10 Minuten). Da waren mehrere Kerne sogar lästig. Aber das ist eher die Ausnahme.

4. Im Verlauf des Studiums hat sich ergeben, dass ne ordentliche Festplattengröße von Vorteil ist. Solte man vielleicht bei der Auswahl berüksichtigen. Hatte den Punkt mit der Festplatte übersehen. Muss es wirklich ne SSD sein. Ich würde sagen: Nein.

 Eine Empfehlung von mir wäre:

http://www.notebookc...02.61425.0.html

wobei man sich natürlich drüber streiten kann.



Ansonsten kann man ja infach mal auf Noteboockcheck.com ein bisschen recherchieren.






> Man lernt sowas im Informatikstudium nicht. Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, sich über die aktuelle Hardware im Studium zu informieren, wenn diese nach Abschluss des Studiums eh wieder veraltet ist. Wir lernen eher theoretische Grundlagen.




Wir haben ab dem zweiten Semester zumindest mal gelernt, wie verschiedene Prozessorarchitekturen funktionieren. Hebelt zwar dein Argument nicht aus (wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht), aber ich hatte das Bedürfnis, dies zu erwähnen. ^^


----------



## Nexilein (20. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du studierst Informatik (was ich nebenbei für einen schlechten Scherz halte, du weißt ja warum) und kommst nicht selbst auf den Gedanken, dass man da was mit COMPUTERN machen könnte, sprich auch Arbeitsmaterial (in dem Fall ein COMPUTER) besorgen sollte?



Informatik hat erstmal relativ wenig mit Computern zu tun.
Wer's darauf anlegt, der kommt nach dem Grundstudium auch vollkommen ohne Programmieren und einen eigenen Computer aus. Ob das sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Mich würde ja interessieren an welcher Uni da angeblich ein Laptop vorausgesetzt wird.

@TE
Ich hatte zu Studienzeiten einen ordentlichen Laptop; gebraucht hätte ich ihn aber sicher nicht. Wenn du einen PC hast, dann kauf dir lieber ein Netbook; das ist günstiger und reicht fürt so ziemlich alles.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein Lenovo gekauft (ich glaube 11'') und besonders auf die Tastatur geachtet. Der Unterschied zu den Finger-verkrüpelten Tastaturen anderer Netbooks ist gewaltig, und es tippt sich mindestens genauso gut wie mit jeder größeren Laptop Tastatur.

*edit*
Ist ein Lenovo s205 (mittlerweile gibt's das s206), und das gab es sogar in einer günstigen Variante ohne Windows.
Evtl. macht es auch erstmal Sinn sich über die Linux Kompatibilität verschiedener Geräte zu informieren; ist an den meisten Hochschulen nicht unwichtig :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Oktober 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Informatik hat erstmal relativ wenig mit Computern zu tun.
> Wer's darauf anlegt, der kommt nach dem Grundstudium auch vollkommen ohne Programmieren und einen eigenen Computer aus. Ob das sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> Mich würde ja interessieren an welcher Uni da angeblich ein Laptop vorausgesetzt wird.



Da würde mir spontan Karlsruhe einfallen, nach all den Geschichten, die ich von ehemaligen Studenten von dort gehört habe.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren an welcher Uni da angeblich ein Laptop vorausgesetzt wird.


Universität Potsdam

Genauer gesagt eigentlich nur das eine Fach, das einen Laptop voraussetzt ...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00715ROQ0/

Hab mir den jetzt geholt ... naja, bin nun nicht sooo zufrieden, kommt mir relativ langsam vor eigentlich ... Aber für den Preis ganz ok, denke ich ^^ Passt leider nicht in meinen Rucksack, vielleicht hätte ich 15 Zoll kaufen sollen, das hätte reingepasst ...

Der Lieferumfang ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre ... Laptop und Netzteil und paar Zettel (Handbuch etc.), mehr war nicht drin. Also auch keine Tragetasche. Und keine Recovery DVD, von der man Windows neu installieren kann.


----------



## Nexilein (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Universität Potsdam
> 
> Genauer gesagt eigentlich nur das eine Fach, das einen Laptop voraussetzt ...



Wenn es nur ein Fach betrifft, dann würde ich mir da gar keinen Streß machen.
Evtl. ist es ja nur ein kleiner Übungsraum bei dem die Rechner nicht für alle reichen, und die Situation wird durch mitgebrachte Laptops entschärft.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein Fach betrifft, dann würde ich mir da gar keinen Streß machen.
> Evtl. ist es ja nur ein kleiner Übungsraum bei dem die Rechner nicht für alle reichen, und die Situation wird durch mitgebrachte Laptops entschärft.


Ne ^^ Entweder genug Computer oder gar keine. In den Räumen mit Computern gibt es ja auch keine Tische ohne Computer ^^ Also gehen nur die beiden Möglichkeiten.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2012)

Holy Shit, ein 18,4" Notebook? So was hab ich in freier Wildbahn auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Bei der Größe kann man eigentlich auch gleich jeden Tag den Tower mitschleifen


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Holy Shit, ein 18,4" Notebook? So was hab ich in freier Wildbahn auch noch nicht gesehen.
> Bei der Größe kann man eigentlich auch gleich jeden Tag den Tower mitschleifen


Ach, so groß ist das nun auch wieder nicht ^^


----------



## fidel123 (20. Oktober 2012)

Lol also echt 18,4 Zoll ist ja wirklich übetrieben, da ist 17 schon zuviel, 15 würd da höchsten gehen aber größer würd ich mir dafür nichts holen


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenigstens kann ich mit meinen Wurstfingern die Tastatur treffen xD

Ist das normal für Laptops, dass Schwarz (z.B. schwarze Balken beim Film) eher Grau ist? Also nicht mal Dunkelgrau, sondern schon so irgendwas zwischen Dunkelgrau und Grau.


----------



## eMJay (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ....Passt leider nicht in meinen Rucksack, vielleicht hätte ich 15 Zoll kaufen sollen, das hätte reingepasst ...
> 
> Der Lieferumfang ist auch nicht mehr das Wahre ... Laptop und Netzteil und paar Zettel (Handbuch etc.), mehr war nicht drin. Also auch keine Tragetasche. Und keine Recovery DVD, von der man Windows neu installieren kann.



Sorry aber du bist so ein Troll


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Sorry aber du bist so ein Troll


Hä, wieso? Jetzt im Ernst, ich verstehe nicht, wieso alle meinen, dass ich ein Troll bin ^^

Du weißt doch noch, was Siegmund Freud über die Besessenheit des Mannes von Größe gesagt hat (übrigens erst 1920 oder so, während in "Titanic" (Handlung im Jahre 1912) schon über diese Aussage gesprochen wird)? 

PS: Ich würde mich gerne mal über etwas freuen, das ich kaufe -.- In letzter Zeit nur Dinge gekauft, die ich brauchte, weil etwas kaputt gegangen ist bzw. das hier, weil ich ja für die Übungen zwingend einen Laptop brauche ... Ich kann mich darüber nicht wirklich freuen irgendwie ... Ist schon fast so, dass ich mich eher darüber ärgere, dass ich den Laptop kaufen musste ...


----------



## Xidish (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Laptopwunsch von Dir ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
Oder hast Du Dich überhaupt mal informiert, was Du für das Informatik-Studium benötigtst (auch in Potsdam)?



> 70% mathe, 25% logik, 4% rest, max. 1% programmieren!


Du benötigst da im Unterricht 0 ein Notebook - lenkt nur ab, erst recht bei Deinen o.g. Wünschen.


----------



## skyline930 (20. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du benötigst da im Unterricht 0 ein Notebook - lenkt nur ab, erst recht bei Deinen o.g. Wünschen.



Naja, es schadet schon nicht, ich hab jetzt jeglichen Uni-relevanten Kram auf mein Netbook verbannt, und hab jetzt auf meinem Tower auch nur privaten Kram. Klar man braucht es nicht, aber es ist schon praktisch wenn man mal ne PDF nachlesen muss oder mal was coded sich irgendwo mit dem Netbook hinzufläzen  Ein 18.4"-Monster mit wahrscheinlich ca. 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit ist da natürlich fail. Ich selbst hab ein 12.5" Lenovo Thinkpad X230.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dieser Laptopwunsch von Dir ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?
> Oder hast Du Dich überhaupt mal informiert, was Du für das Informatik-Studium benötigtst (auch in Potsdam)?
> 
> 
> Du benötigst da im Unterricht 0 ein Notebook - lenkt nur ab, erst recht bei Deinen o.g. Wünschen.


Siehe Zitat aus der Vorlesungsfolie. Dort steht drin, dass wir zur Übung einen Laptop mitbringen sollen. Also habe ich notgedrungen einen gekauft -.- Ich bereue es schon fast, weil der wahrscheinlich 95% der Zeit ungenutzt im Regal rumstehen wird.

Und von "Laptopwunsch" würde ich auch nicht sprechen. Ich brauche ihn nicht wirklich eigentlich und will ihn eigentlich auch gar nicht, nur eben für diese Übung muss ich einen kaufen (bzw. mitbringen, was aber voraussetzt, dass ich einen besitze) und mir fällt es da immer schwer, einen billigen zu kaufen, auf dem ich am Ende nichts erkennen kann ... Wenn ich wirklich in der Übung auf dem Laptop mitarbeiten soll, dann brauche ich schon einen Laptop, diese Netbooks sind für mich einfach ein wenig klein ...

Es ist sogar eines der wenigen Dinge, bei denen ich sogar unglücklich bin darüber, dass ich sie gekauft habe ... (Das wäre ich auch bei einem Netbook oder was auch immer gewesen, weil ich es eben nur für diese Übung brauchen werde vermutlich und es sonst nur rumstehen würde -.-)


----------



## skyline930 (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Siehe Zitat aus der Vorlesungsfolie. Dort steht drin, dass wir zur Übung einen Laptop mitbringen sollen. Also habe ich notgedrungen einen gekauft -.- Ich bereue es schon fast, weil der wahrscheinlich 95% der Zeit ungenutzt im Regal rumstehen wird.
> 
> Und von "Laptopwunsch" würde ich auch nicht sprechen. Ich brauche ihn nicht wirklich eigentlich und will ihn eigentlich auch gar nicht, nur eben für diese Übung muss ich einen kaufen (bzw. mitbringen, was aber voraussetzt, dass ich einen besitze) und mir fällt es da immer schwer, einen billigen zu kaufen, auf dem ich am Ende nichts erkennen kann ... Wenn ich wirklich in der Übung auf dem Laptop mitarbeiten soll, dann brauche ich schon einen Laptop, diese Netbooks sind für mich einfach ein wenig klein ...
> 
> Es ist sogar eines der wenigen Dinge, bei denen ich sogar unglücklich bin darüber, dass ich sie gekauft habe ...



Eine ernst gemeinte Frage: Hast du überhaupt mal versucht an einem Netbook zu arbeiten? Ich hab mich auch immer gewundert wie zur Hölle man an so einem Ding arbeiten kann (22" Widescreen am Tower), und dann mal bei einem Kollegen am MacBook gesessen. 13.3" sind locker groß genug. Auch mit nem 11" kann man locker arbeiten, ich hab da nur das Problem das für mich die Tastatur zu klein ist. An meinen 12.5" kann ich locker arbeiten. Klar ist größer in der Hinsicht komfortabler, aber in jeder anderen Hinsicht ein Fail.

Welche Übung ist das überhaupt? Bei mir gibts keine einzige Übung wo ein Laptop Pflicht wäre.


----------



## Saji (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Siehe Zitat aus der Vorlesungsfolie. Dort steht drin, dass wir zur Übung einen Laptop mitbringen sollen. Also habe ich notgedrungen einen gekauft -.- Ich bereue es schon fast, weil der wahrscheinlich 95% der Zeit ungenutzt im Regal rumstehen wird.
> 
> Und von "Laptopwunsch" würde ich auch nicht sprechen. Ich brauche ihn nicht wirklich eigentlich und will ihn eigentlich auch gar nicht, nur eben für diese Übung muss ich einen kaufen (bzw. mitbringen, was aber voraussetzt, dass ich einen besitze) und mir fällt es da immer schwer, einen billigen zu kaufen, auf dem ich am Ende nichts erkennen kann ... Wenn ich wirklich in der Übung auf dem Laptop mitarbeiten soll, dann brauche ich schon einen Laptop, diese Netbooks sind für mich einfach ein wenig klein ...



Sorry, aber wie weit gedenkst du von deinem Laptop weg zu sitzen wenn du befürchtest darauf nichts mehr erkennen zu können? Ich habe auch nicht gerade kleine Hände, hatte aber bei meinen 15" Notebooks nie das Problem mehrere Tasten zu treffen oder etwas nicht lesen zu können; weder auf dem Bildschirm, noch auf der Tastatur. Dein, hoffentlich nicht gekauftes, Notebook ist für deinen Zweck einfach viel zu überdimensioniert. Wie oft wirst du es brauchen? Ich denke mal nicht allzu oft. Ein passables 15" Notebook, eventuell sogar ein gutes gebrauchtes, wäre für den Zweck mehr als ausreichend gewesen. Ich bezweifle das du die Möglichkeiten des Geräts in deinem Studium (unsere Bildungselite scheint auch nicht mehr das zu sein was sie einmal war) jemals auch nur ansatzweise nutzen wirst. Nur um "das dickste Ding" im Raum zu haben? Lächerlich, aber vielleicht passt das ja zu dir. Du Troll.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Eine ernst gemeinte Frage: Hast du überhaupt mal versucht an einem Netbook zu arbeiten? Ich hab mich auch immer gewundert wie zur Hölle man an so einem Ding arbeiten kann (22" Widescreen am Tower), und dann mal bei einem Kollegen am MacBook gesessen. 13.3" sind locker groß genug. Auch mit nem 11" kann man locker arbeiten, ich hab da nur das Problem das für mich die Tastatur zu klein ist. An meinen 12.5" kann ich locker arbeiten. Klar ist größer in der Hinsicht komfortabler, aber in jeder anderen Hinsicht ein Fail.
> 
> Welche Übung ist das überhaupt? Bei mir gibts keine einzige Übung wo ein Laptop Pflicht wäre.


Die Tastatur am Netbook ist für mich auch zu klein ... Hab einmal dran gearbeitet bei 'nem Mitstudenten oder Kommilitonen, wie es ja jetzt heißt^^

Die Übung gehört zum Modul Software Engineering I und ist ein Pflichtfach für Informatik-Studenten.

Es ist immer schwer, bei Dingen, mit denen man arbeiten muss, auf etwas zu verzichten. Wenn man sich beim Arbeiten nicht auf's Arbeiten konzentriert, sondern sich mit der Technik herumzankt bzw. ewig warten muss, bis ein Programm startet, ist das auch nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## Xidish (20. Oktober 2012)

Was für ein Studium absolvierst Du da eigentlich?


----------



## eMJay (21. Oktober 2012)

Informatik macht er oO


----------



## Xidish (21. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Informatik macht er oO


Ja, das habe ich auch gelesen.
Ich meinte nur, ob Bachelor oder gar schon Master studiert wird.


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment noch Bachelor; wenn ich das geschafft habe, dann Master ^^


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Sorry aber du bist so ein Troll



Was du nicht sagst!


----------



## Magogan (21. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst!


Kann nicht sein, ich kann nämlich auch bei Tageslicht rausgehen, ohne zu Stein zu werden ...


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2012)

Dann bist Du aber auch kein Informatiker.


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann bist Du aber auch kein Informatiker.



Wäre er auch nicht wenn er bei Tageslicht verdampfen würde, das siehst du anhand dieses Threads mal wieder sehr genau. Beratungsresistenz trifft absoluten DAU.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Oktober 2012)

Da der Thread eh ganz oben steht, push ich ihn mit dieser Antwort nur minimal.

Wenn ihr alle denkt der TE ist ein Troll, wieso schreibt ihr dann die ganze Zeit Kommentare? Lasst doch den Thread dann einfach in den weiten des Forums verschwinden, laut TE ist er doch sowieso gelöst!


----------

